# Upgrading a Ridgid Jointer/Planer to a Spiral Cutter-head



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The attached PDF is for those who may be contemplating upgrading their planer/jointer to a spiral cutter. I am sorry that I neglected to take pictures during the process but I think it will be easy enough to follow without them.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

For those of us with limited knowledge about a planer/jointer, what would the advantage be? Cost to upgrade? Thanks.


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 7, 2011)

I updated my Jet to a Byrd segmented cutterhead and what a difference. The cuts are so much smoother and a lot less effort expended to make them. In the process of replacing the head on my Powermatic 15" planer.


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

What ridgid planer do you have & what is the mfg. name & p/n of the new spiral planer head? I would like to see if I can put one on my ridgid planer.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jaccok said:


> What ridgid planer do you have & what is the mfg. name & p/n of the new spiral planer head? I would like to see if I can put one on my ridgid planer.


Jack, just read the PDF. All the info you asked about is in there. Go to the Grizzly.com web site and it lists the machines the cutters will fit.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Iceman567 said:


> For those of us with limited knowledge about a planer/jointer, what would the advantage be? Cost to upgrade? Thanks.


The cost depends on what planer/jointer you have and what brand you buy. In my case, with the 6" Ridgid, it was $250 total for the Byrd spiral cutter head. There are other brands available and the price varies. As for advantages... 1.Smoother cut. 2. Blades last maybe 10 times longer than straight blades. 3. Cheaper blade replacement cost. 4. Ease of blade replacement. 5. Machine actually runs quieter with spiral cutter. 6. Blades cut chips instead of small dust particles.
I'm sure there are probably more, but I haven't had mine long enough to tell yet.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

curiousgeorge said:


> Jack, just read the PDF. All the info you asked about is in there. Go to the Grizzly.com web site and it lists the machines the cutters will fit.


H7764 - 6" Byrd Shelix Cutter-head from Grizzly.com
(from the above mentioned pdf)

H7764 6" Shelix Cutterhead

Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog (page 48 with list of jointers)

I could not find the cross reference at grizzly.com that the catalog references.

$250 is a great price for this valuable upgrade.


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help George


----------

